# Support reactions from structure



## thegamespirit

Hola ,

Necesito ayuda con esta frases en negrita. abajo esta su contenido:

*SUPPORT REACTIONS FROM STRUCTURE*
*
*  The support steel structure will support the 3-2nd Moly Flotation Cells, this
structure has been modeled in Staad-Pro and the supports reactions had been included in this Mat Foundation Design.

La estructura de acero soportará las 3ras-2das Celdas de Flotación Molly, esta estructura ha sido modelada en Staad-Pro y las reacciones de los soportes han sido incluidas en este Diseño de la Losa de Cimentación.


----------



## k-in-sc

Is this for a copper mining operation? Is it a translation from some other language?
I don't see why  ''3-2nd'' would be ''3*ras*-2das.'' It's not  ''3rd-2nd,''after all.


----------



## thegamespirit

Si es acerca de mineria. So how would you translate?


----------



## k-in-sc

I really don't know what they mean here by "support(s) reactions." That's one of the reasons I asked if this is translated from another language. What do you think they're talking about?


----------



## thegamespirit

Es ingles original no ha sido traducido al ingles. Hablan sobre un programa que hace graficas en 3d de la estructura.


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, it says "support reaction" and then "supports reaction." So I don't know if it should be "reacción de soporte" or "reacción de los soportes." And I still have no idea what the "reaction" would be.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

En español, *reacciones de vínculo(s)*.

Son las _reacciones_ que ejercen los vínculos (apoyos, articulaciones, empotramientos) a las _acciones_ de las cargas (peso, torsión, etc)


----------



## k-in-sc

Great, thanks!
Do you know what "3-2nd" means?


----------



## thegamespirit

I dont know what it means, that's what im trying to know. El titulo de todo el documento es este: 

Foundation for *2nd* Moly Cleaner Flotation Cells Support Structure

por eso yo pense que era;

Cimientos para la estructura del soporte de las *2ndas *celulas de flotacion limpiadoras; o

Cimientos para la estructura del soporte del* 2do grupo* de celulas de flotacion limpiadoras


----------



## k-in-sc

According to that, it's the second support structure. 
I was hoping Hakuna might know about the 3.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

k-in-sc said:


> I was hoping Hakuna might know about the 3.



En el límite de la adivinanza (porque de minería no sé nada, y no tengo nada del texto completo) aventuro lo siguiente:
Moly Flotation Cell = celdas de flotación de molibdeno (¿¿¿asociado al cobre????)
2nd Moly Flotation Cells = las segundas celdas de flotación de molibdeno (¿¿¿habrá unas primeras???)
3-2nd ..... = las 3 _2nd Moly Flotation Cells = _se refiere a que son 3 las segundas celdas de flotación.

Repito: *al límite de la adivinanza*. Úselo bajo su exclusiva responsabilidad


----------

